# My wolfdog @ 20 weeks



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

Here he is guarding his peanut butter. He is current 23 inches at the shoulders and 60 lbs, being part GSD not sure how that compares to other males his age?


----------



## ImAce (Apr 20, 2012)

There's no picture?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

He is just so ridiculously gorgeous. :wub: Where ever did you get such a beautiful beast?


----------



## ImAce (Apr 20, 2012)

Ahhh that's better! He is a stunner!


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

If he is 20 weeks, 60lbs, and 23 at the shoulder, I'd say he is going to be MUCH bigger than a GSD. He looks like an adult now.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Can we get a front view picture, please? Thank you


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

llombardo said:


> Can we get a front view picture, please? Thank you


:thumbup:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

looking good!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He does look mature for his age and a lot heavier than the average gsd- really gorgeous dog


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

He has beautiful markings, but is he really only 5 months old?? He is gonna be gigantic! The one wolf cross we have encountered was about the same size as Scarlett, but with slightly longer, leaner legs. Your boy does look like he is much more muscular. He's really stunning!


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for the positive replies group.

Romeo was a valentines gift from my girlfriend. She got him from a breeder in South Texas. He just turned 5 months, was born 10 Dec 2011. 

He is a heavy boy, he is actually slightly over 60 pounds I just narrowed it down. His father is 126 pounds and 32 inches at the shoulders.


----------



## DKHarris (Jan 10, 2012)

Does the fur make him look thicker? We have a Border Collie Chow mix that is much smaller but has the same dense fur. She looks like 60 LBS but is only 40. Either way Beautiful


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

DKHarris said:


> Does the fur make him look thicker? We have a Border Collie Chow mix that is much smaller but has the same dense fur. She looks like 60 LBS but is only 40. Either way Beautiful


I agree, long hair coats do make some animals look fuller. Romeo is just a big boy, I think he gets his size from his dad who is a malamute/timberwolf mix. His mother is a GSD/timberwolf mix and not quite as large, I would estimate at 80lbs.


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

llombardo said:


> Can we get a front view picture, please? Thank you


Here is a picture of him charging hard!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I am in love with your wolfdog :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Beautiful dog for sure!!

I don't think I'd let him get too into resource guarding though


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

He's certainly beautiful


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> I am in love with your wolfdog :wub: :wub: :wub:


Thanks to all for the positive comments. He is really a good boy if it wasn't for a little chewing on the exterior window frame he would be a perfect dog. I sprayed the frame with some sour cherry spray - its a training aid that should curb him chewing in a specific area. I'll continue spraying for another 2-3 weeks before I make any repairs. Hopefully it will require less spraying as time goes on and he learns to stay away.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Gorgeous! I can't wait to see how big this fella ends up.


----------



## ImAce (Apr 20, 2012)

He's suck a hunk! Was it you that has a little girl as well? How is she getting on?


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

ImAce said:


> He's suck a hunk! Was it you that has a little girl as well? How is she getting on?


 
Thanks, they get along fine. Here is a picture of them 2 playing.


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

I love how Juliet is happily prancing around and Romeo always trying to be the big bad Alpha - to me he will always be my little fat boy!


----------

